# What time do you start in the morning?



## ejorgy (Mar 2, 2013)

What time do you guys make your employees be there by? We start at 7.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

7:30

If we are working on an existing home, sometimes we do 8:00 if the homeowner is a late riser or has to get kids off to school.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

7 A.M. when I can, although it's hardly ever that clients are up and out of the way at that time. I'd start at 6 if I could, as I get way more done before lunch than after.

It's an age thing I guess LOL


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I like to be working by 7:30.

but sometimes you have to adapt when it's hot 6:30 when the customer is not ready then 8:00

1 thing that never changes I'm up at 5:30 & at Starbucks by 6:00 :thumbsup:

7 days a week it's just the way I roll 

Sadly enough I'm on vacation this week & I'm still out the door by 6 am.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Noise ordinance means that basically can't work before 7 which is when I prefer to start, but if I'm doing work in residential area (existing established neighbourhoods) I start at 8 as a courtesy to the neighbours. 99% of my work is outside so it's completely a noise thing. Generally speaking my workday begins with banging out the wheelbarrow and starting the mixer so yeah.. it's a noise thing


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

If it's commercial, 7:00. If it's someone's house, 8:00.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

sparky is much more succinct than i am


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Shop time is usually 6am, a few times 5 am.

On site, I like to be there at 7, but like was mentioned earlier, if it is a remodel, then it could be 8. No later than 8, I can't stand starting late.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Kent Whitten said:


> Shop time is usually 6am, a few times 5 am.
> 
> On site, I like to be there at 7, but like was mentioned earlier, if it is a remodel, then it could be 8. No later than 8, I can't stand starting late.


Last time I was up at 5 dinner was almost ready.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

I also hate starting late.

630 in the heat of the summer, 7 if on HO jobs. 
7-730 rest of the year, through winter.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

No argument an early start is more productive. Since the elevator guys leave at 3:30pm you don't have a choice but to start early on commercial sites..but I don't like getting in the way of clients trying to get their kids on the bus and such. I don't really care what time I start.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> Last time I was up at 5 dinner was almost ready.


Not up....working...by 5. What can I say, I like the mornings.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Kent Whitten said:


> Not up....working...by 5. What can I say, I like the mornings.


You said working...I said up...I drink to much to do that early bird sh!t.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Help gets to the shop between 6:30 and 7:30, like everyone else, depending on the job. I awake every day by 4:30, coffee, shower, breakfast, then to the shop about 6:00 to do paper work. About a 30 yard walk to the shop.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> You said working...I said up...I drink to much to do that early bird sh!t.


You must still be a young man. It hurts too much to drink as much as I would like.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

on renos 8 am both to accomodate the home owner if their still living in the house and the neighbors.. on a new build some of the guys show up for 730 to roll out the gear, i use to do it every day but grew tired of being hte only guy setting up gear for guys that would show up and then not bother helping with the wrap up...


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

6:30 or 7 except for in the winter when the sun isnt up until 7:30. Sometimes 8 when doing renovations


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys show up at 7:30 for shop time then off to job site .


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm lucky to get to work by 8:30-9. Up around 5:30-6. Dress two girls, feed them breakfast, make lunch, feed dog, forget to make my lunch, deal with whatever disaster happens before getting out the door, get everyone out the door to preschool, day care what have you. Work till 5


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I usually get to peoples houses around 830-9. That way they are up and ready. I'm a one man show, so it gives me time in the morning to pick stuff up, meet people or other things I have to get done. 

Very rarely do I do new construction, but when I do I get there around 6 or before if I am able, before any of the other trades. That way I can get a good parking spot:laughing: and get set up before anyone gets there. 


Dave


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Up at 5am every morning no matter what... I must be getting old, because for the f*^k of me I can't sleep late anymore :laughing:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

greg24k said:


> Up at 5am every morning no matter what... I must be getting old, because for the f*^k of me I can't sleep late anymore :laughing:


Up at 5 and on the job by 10 and packing up at 2:30! Who's better than you my friend?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Five Star said:


> Up at 5 and on the job by 10 and packing up at 2:30! Who's better than you my friend?


History???:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have to get 3 kids to three different places in the mornings. Sometimes I can get to work by 8 sometimes I can't make it there until 9. 

I wouldn't have it any other way, I like that time in the morning with the rug rats.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

7:00 is the usual noise ordinance start time. In non- ordinance areas we start at 6:30.

I'm there at 5:30 either way.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

uggghh not me. If I'm not out the door by the time the kids are up they just drag me down with all their demands. I'm hungry, where are my clothes, wipe my butt... They need to do some stuff for their dang selves.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

dom-mas said:


> uggghh not me. If I'm not out the door by the time the kids are up they just drag me down with all their demands. I'm hungry, where are my clothes, wipe my butt... They need to do some stuff for their dang selves.


So you don't worry about your kids being hungry? Thought that's what we were all out there working for.:laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

mudpad said:


> So you don't worry about your kids being hungry? Thought that's what we were all out there working for.:laughing:


No I don't worry about it. There's food in the fridge and my wife knows how to use a stove Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Sporadic for me now.

Crew is at the shop BSing around 715. My brother gets everyone cracking at 730, on the job by 8. Remodels and subdivision ordinances set the time.

When I was a kid my dad did new construction almost exclusively, on the job by 630 8 months a year, 7 the other 4.

I hit the snoose button untill 5 15 most mornings, 5 is optimal. I do emails from the home office untill 6, get the kid up and am at the shop after dropping her at 7 most mornings. If I have to be onsite at 8 I do PW untill 7 and then leave the house. 

When I was running the hands I was at the shop at 6 45.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

PW??? piece work??? From your history I don't think so


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> PW??? piece work??? From your history I don't think so


Paper work. 

Im notorious for not getting scopes and bids done on time :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Ahhhh. PW for me is rain days. I've done 4 fireplaces this spring/summer. I'm way behind on PW. In fact I'm getting calls from the feds telling me I'm behind in my PW. I need some rain and some unsheltered work


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Ahhhh. PW for me is rain days. I've done 4 fireplaces this spring/summer. I'm way behind on PW. In fact I'm getting calls from the feds telling me I'm behind in my PW. I need some rain and some unsheltered work


Lucky for you its the feds.....

For me its my mama (office manager) and her pal the accountant. .... :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Lucky for you its the feds.....
> 
> For me its my mama (office manager) and her pal the accountant. .... :laughing:


yikes. better mama than the misses. You don't live with your mama (I don't think) My wife unfortunately gets and opens all the mail. "WTF is going on, why are you getting letters from the feds saying your behind on WSIB?" "Are you up to date with HST?" "Where are the receipts?? I want to know exactly whats going on" Why can't she be this active before I owe money. I'm a few weeks late reporting settle down. They won't take the house. Really, they won't


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> yikes. better mama than the misses. You don't live with your mama (I don't think) My wife unfortunately gets and opens all the mail. "WTF is going on, why are you getting letters from the feds saying your behind on WSIB?" "Are you up to date with HST?" "Where are the receipts?? I want to know exactly whats going on" Why can't she be this active before I owe money. I'm a few weeks late reporting settle down. They won't take the house. Really, they won't


My wife is 100% uninvolved with my business, mail goes to the office....

Her and my mom spend a lot of time together :whistling

Daughter she never had and whatnot. ....

So I get it from all sides, lol.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I usually start at 6am on a bad day it's 6:30. By the time the guys show up at the shop at 7:30 I have got materials and fuel. They jump in and we are rolling out. We work a steady on site schedule of 7:30-5:30 five days a week. Currently we are behind so we are doing 7:30-6:00 then half the guys come in on saturday for 7:30-4

Cole


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

730 or 8 depending. And moving days we really don't start till 830-9


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> My wife is 100% uninvolved with my business, mail goes to the office....
> 
> Her and my mom spend a lot of time together :whistling


I would prefer it if my wife was uninvolved. And she is NOT SUPPOSED TO BE. so long as she gets her money every 2 weeks to pay bills and buy stuff i don't see what the problem is. She sees it very different. (said in fake screaching wife voice) "Your business effects both of us I deserve to know what's going on" (in George Costanzas fathers voice ) SERENITY NOW


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> I usually start at 6am on a bad day it's 6:30. By the time the guys show up at the shop at 7:30 I have got materials and fuel. They jump in and we are rolling out. We work a steady on site schedule of 7:30-5:30 five days a week. Currently we are behind so we are doing 7:30-6:00 then half the guys come in on saturday for 7:30-4
> 
> Cole


OT must be a beotch. 

I didnt start doing time and a half untill about a year and a half ago, but it adds up.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I wouldn't have it any other way, I like that time in the morning with the rug rats.


This is 10x more important than any work I might be doing.


There will always be work to do. Time missed with the family is gone forever:thumbsup:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> I usually start at 6am on a bad day it's 6:30. By the time the guys show up at the shop at 7:30 I have got materials and fuel. They jump in and we are rolling out. We work a steady on site schedule of 7:30-5:30 five days a week. Currently we are behind so we are doing 7:30-6:00 then half the guys come in on saturday for 7:30-4
> 
> Cole


Ever thought about moving to Tennessee and going to work for a GC? You may not make as much money, but you can count on it every week. :laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Jaws said:


> OT must be a beotch.
> 
> I didnt start doing time and a half untill about a year and a half ago, but it adds up.


I just plain need more help but can't find it. Had three guys start last month 2 made it two days one guy made it one day.:sad:

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> I just plain need more help but can't find it. Had three guys start last month 2 made it two days one guy made it one day.:sad:
> 
> Cole


I would make it to after lunch, if you were buying, if not well then...:laughing:


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Up 5:30 every morning. Leave the house 15 minutes later- this morning was the bet morning I can remember, woke our little girl (2-1/2) asked her is she wanted to go see her friends, her eyes popped open and up went her arms. Carried her downstairs sat her on the counter and cooked oatmeal. We sat at the table and she asked for more after her first bowl. Upstairs, dressed and off to see her friends (daycare). 

It made my morning to not rush out the door. Something to be said about watching your kid who does not eat well, ask for more or get up with me start my day so well and tomorrow the same gig.

Most jobs start at 8. Although I don't do new construction anymore when I did 6-2 was the magic number.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

7 When we can, most of the time 7:30 and sometimes 8. Saturdays at 9 if we work them, we only do that a few times a year.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Roofcheck said:


> this morning was the bet morning I can remember, woke our little girl (2-1/2) asked her is she wanted to go see her friends, her eyes popped open and up went her arms. Carried her downstairs sat her on the counter and cooked oatmeal. We sat at the table and she asked for more after her first bowl. Upstairs, dressed and off to see her friends (daycare).


Worth getting up 30 minutes earlier for both of you, for that.:thumbup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

mudpad said:


> Ever thought about moving to Tennessee and going to work for a GC? You may not make as much money, but you can count on it every week. :laughing:


Ever thought about moving to Iowa and going to work for a GC? You may not make as much money, but you can count on it every week. :laughing:

Cole


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Ever thought about moving to Iowa and going to work for a GC? You may not make as much money, but you can count on it every week. :laughing:
> 
> Cole


20 years ago, maybe. Trying to figure out how to retire at this point, and and I plan to do it south of the Mason Dixon line.:laughing:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Right now during the summer start at 7:30 to beat some of the heat. During winter well that depends on the sun.:laughing:


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

We start at daylight in the summer and in the winter we start as soon as it starts warming up............


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

up at 5:40am and again at 6:03...My girl don't let me outta bed til I get my Handy..then out by 7...on jobs somwhere 7:45-8 ..

courtesy to HOs.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

mudpad said:


> So you don't worry about your kids being hungry? Thought that's what we were all out there working for.:laughing:


I used to help with that stuff but my youngest is 10 & what he can't handle 1 of his older siblings can:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> I usually start at 6am on a bad day it's 6:30. By the time the guys show up at the shop at 7:30 I have got materials and fuel. They jump in and we are rolling out. We work a steady on site schedule of 7:30-5:30 five days a week. Currently we are behind so we are doing 7:30-6:00 then half the guys come in on saturday for 7:30-4
> 
> Cole


Do you work during that time or just sit around drinking coffee and yelling at people?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Do you work during that time or just sit around drinking coffee and yelling at people?


What time? 
I don't drink coffee or any caffeine (soda) or alcohol. All I do is work. I don't yell either if I'm at the point I feel like yelling people are getting fired. I'm on the phone 35% of the time bags on 50% and driving 15% of my day.

Cole


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> I don't drink coffee or any caffeine (soda)


You are my hero. I've got into a bad habit with caffeine. Need to get off.

Normal for me is up at 6:15 at the millroom by 7:00. Work till 5:00. Makes a 50 hr week. 10 hrs OT makes a huge difference in check size.

Remodeling my house right now so I work every weeknight 5:00-10:00. Dawn to dusk on Saturday. Don't do anything on Sunday. Lord's day.

Got into a bad habit for a while. Friday evening I would pop a valium and wash it down with a dew. Crank the music and hit it hard till about 1:30 am, go to bed, get up at 6:00 on saturday and work till midnight. Then the wife found the valium in the truck and I have since cut back....and I knew if I kept it up I was going to kill myself by 30. Felt like I never stopped long enough for my heart rate to go down.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> What time?
> I don't drink coffee or any caffeine (soda) or alcohol. All I do is work. I don't yell either if I'm at the point I feel like yelling people are getting fired. I'm on the phone 35% of the time bags on 50% and driving 15% of my day.
> 
> Cole


You are missing the three greatest things in life, coffee booze and sitting.


----------



## Scoma (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm up between 5:30 and 6, but between breakfast for me, breakfast for the dog, walking the dog, and showering, I usually get to jobs between 8 and 8:30. I'm typically in an occupied house though, so that schedule works well.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Whenever I want.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

As an employee to a very small company, slow days with not a lot going on, we meet at a local starbucks around 745am. Normal days. Step foot on sight at 8am


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

In summer, we usually start at 7:00, though 8:00 isn't uncommon if the boss has to get something before we start. In winter, we start at 8:00, since its way too cold and dark to get any work done at 7:00.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

8-8:30 for me. I spend the morning with the dog in the back yard, grab anything we need at the hardware store and go to work. Guys leave around 4, I stay till 8 or 9.

Today, I showed up at 8:15, dropped off the table saw and went home. Sore back, sore leg and weeks and weeks of non stop work. I was toast.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Clock starts at 7:30.. i usually show up around 6 and stage material, run cords and kinda plan my day... Just so Chris isn't paying $x/hour to have guys run cords and slowly get to work. I set up so its all ready to go:thumbup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

FramingPro said:


> Clock starts at 7:30.. i usually show up around 6 and stage material, run cords and kinda plan my day... Just so Chris isn't paying $x/hour to have guys run cords and slowly get to work. I set up so its all ready to go:thumbup:


While that is certainly admirable, I am sure Chris has all of that budgeted into his bids. You are working 7 1/2 extra hours per week for free. That adds up to almost 400 hours pet year. 

There also is a liability issue here. If you get hurt working off the clock, how is that covered?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Up between 530 and 6 these days.

Out the door anywhere from 640-7, tools are getting rolled out by 730 at the latest.


Today is different, though. I am doing my own thing, and buddy won't be there to let me in the building until 830. Still woke up at the normal time.

I should be done today by lunch, unless he wants me to start the fence, which I didn't price up, but I am sure we can come to some sort of agreement pretty quickly. He likes what I do.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

FramingPro said:


> Clock starts at 7:30.. i usually show up around 6 and stage material, run cords and kinda plan my day... Just so Chris isn't paying $x/hour to have guys run cords and slowly get to work. I set up so its all ready to go:thumbup:


Do this kind of work for a few more years and you will be glad for the 15-30 min each morning to run cords and get tools out. If I showed up at the job at 7:00 and one of the guys had already been there and was expecting me to run full tilt from the time I got out of my truck I would be annoyed beyond belief. (I always have run full tilt from the get go but just the fact that a coworker was trying to force me to would be annoying. Plus the fact that I'm not capable of running cords fast enough...seriously. Bad start to a day)

Your enthusiasm is great but if you're not careful you are going to make enemies fast. It isn't going to matter how good you are to the boss if none of his other guys enjoy working with you.

Don't mean to be harsh that is just how I am along with anyone else I've worked with. Team work is key. And if you are seriously giving 1 - 1.5 hours away every morning, I don't even know what to say to that....that's just stupid. :blink:


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

when I started my Buisness I would start at 7:30 and plan to end at 5pm. But usually ended up lucky to leave 8 pm, most nights 10pm. Now I start at 9am work till 6 or 8pm


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

FramingPro said:


> Clock starts at 7:30.. i usually show up around 6 and stage material, run cords and kinda plan my day... Just so Chris isn't paying $x/hour to have guys run cords and slowly get to work. I set up so its all ready to go:thumbup:


You should be getting paid for that time. I did the same thing when I was young, until I did the math and realized how much money I wasn't making.

At $20.00/ hr working an extra hour a day that's $100.00 a week about $400.00 a month. And roughly $4800.00 a year.

Even though your enthusiasm is appreciated by your boss. You were hired to be paid. If you want to do free labour volunteer and go help people in need... It's a bit more rewarding than rolling out cords.


----------



## sat on a beach (Aug 16, 2013)

I get there around 9am, lately I've been dragging my feet and getting there at 10am 
I'm thinking this is indicative of my level of enthusiasm for renos nowadays.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

You mean to tell me that you guys on this site actually work?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

C2projects said:


> You should be getting paid for that time. I did the same thing when I was young, until I did the math and realized how much money I wasn't making.
> 
> At $20.00/ hr working an extra hour a day that's $100.00 a week about $400.00 a month. And roughly $4800.00 a year.
> 
> Even though your enthusiasm is appreciated by your boss. You were hired to be paid. If you want to do free labour volunteer and go help people in need... It's a bit more rewarding than rolling out cords.


Better yet if you like working for free move to Ottawa and I'll hook you up. :thumbup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Better yet if you like working for free move to Ottawa and I'll hook you up. :thumbup:


But then, he'd have to live in Ottawa.

Which is worse than Toronto. :laughing:


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Brutus said:


> But then, he'd have to live in Ottawa.
> 
> Which is worse than Toronto. :laughing:


Only good thing about Toronto is their hockey team. 

Regarding Nick, I am also an employee who puts in a fair share of unpaid hours (although I certainly don't give away 7.5 hours/week). I work on a three man crew and if the boss and the other guy (the lumber humper) leave for break (which happens frequently), I'll usually just crush a sandwich and work right through break. I know the amount of money that I "should" be making is somewhat substantial, but it really doesn't bother me. The way I see it, I could be doing one of two things (without pay) during break: building a house, or sitting around. And I much prefer building a house. However, I can see how in some scenarios (possibly Nick's), this kind of enthusiasm could piss off co-workers.

I should mention that I'm also a young guy, a couple years older than Nick. So the fact that I'm relatively new to the trade might be the source of my eagerness and seemingly stupid desire to work for free. Though I sure hope this isn't the case.... I hope 20 years from now I'll still be happy to be working while everyone else (my future employees :thumbsup is on break.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

thehockeydman said:


> Only good thing about Toronto is their hockey team.


I am starting to have my doubts about you........... :laughing:




thehockeydman said:


> Regarding Nick, I am also an employee who puts in a fair share of unpaid hours (although I certainly don't give away 7.5 hours/week). I work on a three man crew and if the boss and the other guy (the lumber humper) leave for break (which happens frequently), I'll usually just crush a sandwich and work right through break. I know the amount of money that I "should" be making is somewhat substantial, but it really doesn't bother me. The way I see it, I could be doing one of two things (without pay) during break: building a house, or sitting around. And I much prefer building a house. However, I can see how in some scenarios (possibly Nick's), this kind of enthusiasm could piss off co-workers.
> 
> I should mention that I'm also a young guy, a couple years older than Nick. So the fact that I'm relatively new to the trade might be the source of my eagerness and seemingly stupid desire to work for free. Though I sure hope this isn't the case.... I hope 20 years from now I'll still be happy to be working while everyone else (my future employees :thumbsup is on break.



I am probably a wee bit older than you. But I have learned to enjoy my breaks. But after 20 minutes, I am getting bored, and need to move again. Boss man likes his breaks. We never miss one. He has a great rep with all the delivery drivers, and they always let us finish break before dropping lumber.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Brutus said:


> I am starting to have my doubts about you........... :laughing:


I have indisputable proof that my Leafs were the best team in the Eastern Conference this year. Had it not been a minor series of miscues in the 3rd period of Game 7 against Boston, I'm certain they would've won the cup.

My boss likes his breaks as well. He'll never miss one unless we're really behind (which is pretty rare). Makes me worry that I won't find framing as fun years from now. But he says he still loves his job, and he cashes bigger cheques than me. So I guess that's something I can (hopefully) look forward to...


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe i am bit enthusiastic at timeS. I don't expect guys not to take breaks. Thats perfectly fine, but when those 15 minute breaks stretch out to 20, 23 25 minutes.. its time to work. Chris is not paying us to sit lets go.
Its just how i roll, i haven't had anyone confront me about this habit.. but hey it works for me so i don't plan on stopping. There are days where we could use a bit of boost.. the little things can help improve morale for those dog days :thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

thehockeydman said:


> I have indisputable proof that my Leafs were the best team in the Eastern Conference this year. Had it not been a minor series of miscues in the 3rd period of Game 7 against Boston, I'm certain they would've won the cup.


You obviously didn't see the Blackhawks this year. :laughing:

I'd also like to see this proof.

Because according to the standings, someone else was best in the east this year. 

Some one else was also better in the division.....


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Brutus said:


> You obviously didn't see the Blackhawks this year. :laughing:
> 
> I'd also like to see this proof.
> 
> ...


I'd hate to hijack this topic but....

Leafs took the Bruins to game 7, where they outplayed Boston and should've won the series. Therefore, as far as I'm concerned, the Leafs were better than Boston. Boston went on to crush the rest of the East. So by order of logic:

Leafs>Boston>Rest of East (especially the Habs)

Regular season standings mean nothing. Just ask Last years LA Kings.

Granted, Chicago would've proven to be a challenge. But my gut tells me that if that series took place, my man Colton Orr would finally have unleashed his goal-a-game potential. :thumbup:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

FramingPro said:


> Maybe i am bit enthusiastic at timeS. I don't expect guys not to take breaks. Thats perfectly fine, but when those 15 minute breaks stretch out to 20, 23 25 minutes.. its time to work. Chris is not paying us to sit lets go.
> Its just how i roll, i haven't had anyone confront me about this habit.. but hey it works for me so i don't plan on stopping. There are days where we could use a bit of boost.. the little things can help improve morale for those dog days :thumbsup:


A construction crew can be like a horse team. You need a man up front to lead. If that's who you are roll away my friend. Just make sure the guys behind you are still on board.

Personalities can be different. I've worked with guys with far more time in the trades who would come to me and want me to tell them what to do. Baffled me at first. That is just how some people are. Some lead, some prefer to follow. Doesn't mean one is better than the other.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Spencer said:


> A construction crew can be like a horse team. You need a man up front to lead. If that's who you are roll away my friend. Just make sure the guys behind you are still on board.
> 
> Personalities can be different. I've worked with guys with far more time in the trades who would come to me and want me to tell them what to do. Baffled me at first. That is just how some people are. Some lead, some prefer to follow. Doesn't mean one is better than the other.


One pays better though....


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

As axl rose once said:

I get up up around whenever, I usually get up on time...

(mr. Brownstone)


----------

